# what is my P.H.R.F. rate ?



## happyseidlemannowner (May 1, 2006)

After crewing on others boats in our local Tue night racing series, I think I will race my boat next year. She is a 1978 seidelmann 25 with a 155% genoa, a crosscut spin. with original main. Sailing in the Upper Potomoc / Chespeake. Although I will officaly apply for my rate for the 2007 season does any Know the rate for this boat?


----------



## ThunderFog (Aug 14, 2006)

My guess would be 210 - 216.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

222 in New England (www.phrfne.org)


----------

